

Hydro – On-the-fly data rendering framework - yanivshalev
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Hydro

======
unwind
Sounds interesting, the landing page however looks like it's unprocessed
Markdown or something. Not very readable. :(

~~~
draven
Homepage:
[https://github.com/Convertro/Hydro](https://github.com/Convertro/Hydro) where
you can see the same file, but processed.

------
hocigirl
How to do you place so fast so high

